# Virtual Colonoscopy VS. Invasive Colonoscopy?



## carol mary (Dec 1, 2002)

In the past 20 years I have had three colonoscopies and three endoscopies and one ercp!All came back negative.I am still getting the same IBS symptoms, which have gotten worse with peri menopause.I am really uncomfortable having the regular colonoscopy done since the drugs make me sick. HAS ANYONE TRIED THE VIRTUAL KIND? AND WHAT ARE THE PROS AND CONS?


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

I have posted this question the regular forum and am interested in hearing from anyone who has experienced this procedure.I have not had a colonoscopy but have had 3 bariums, which were unpleasant enough.I believe that insurance will not cover the procedure but I will pay for it myself. I understand that the prelim is the same. You still have to drink all that "stuff" to get ready.I will watch this board to see if anyone else has input.Good Luck.


----------

